# GUI to configure a router based on FreeBSD!



## anti (Jan 31, 2010)

hi

i have installed FreeBSD in Soekris net5501 board, and i have installed on it Zebra prgram to work as a router... it works fine






but in that case when i need to configure my options i every time need to use CMD of freeBSD using serial port.

Thus i need to design grafical user interface to help in configuration of roting protocols in zebra application

any idea about how can i design such GUI in PHP ??

alot thanx.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 31, 2010)

*Sticky: Posting in Howtos & FAQs*

Thread moved.


----------



## aragon (Jan 31, 2010)

anti said:
			
		

> but in that case when i need to configure my options i every time need to use CMD of freeBSD using serial port.


Why don't you use SSH rather?



			
				anti said:
			
		

> any idea about how can i design such GUI in PHP ??


You're kidding, right?

Try pfSense.


----------



## anti (Feb 1, 2010)

aragon said:
			
		

> Why don't you use SSH rather?
> 
> 
> You're kidding, right?
> ...



with me there is no problem either i use serial or ssh 

but for normal users i need to give them GUI to help to chose thier options in easy way ??

i should consider that they do not know about the command on FreeBSD or zebra..!

just what i need is to provide them like a web page contains all options and they can chose what they need!

but i do not know how can i start! how can i relate commands with that page ! :\ :e


----------



## anti (Feb 1, 2010)

by the way can pfsense work as a router with dynamic protocols?? if it can, which application does it use ?


----------



## gilinko (Feb 1, 2010)

I would suggest that you head over the pfsense website and read their quite extensive documentation and ask any questions you may have in their forum.


----------



## anti (Feb 5, 2010)

thanx gilinko


but who can design webGUI for my router>> which software shall i use to do that, and the idea about relating the commands in freebsd with that WEBGUI is not clear for me!

any ideas?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 5, 2010)

Learn the commands.


----------



## anti (Feb 5, 2010)

which command? 

i know how to use freebsd commands,,, but how can design web page helps end users to configure thier choices


----------



## dennylin93 (Feb 5, 2010)

What do your end users need? If it's just network settings, then plain HTML will do fine.


----------



## tingo (Feb 9, 2010)

OP: perhaps security/fwbuilder will do?


----------



## anti (Feb 14, 2010)

thank u friends


----------

